# Time to say hello



## Hants_TT (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi All

Just got my first TT a few months back and recently joined the ttoc so I thought i would say hello.

Its a silver TTC 180 03 reg. Should have gone for the 225 but you live to learn - There'll be a next time !!!. I'll get some pictures posted once its stopped peeing down with rain.

I'm absolutely loving it, although my only gripe is that it takes me twice as long to get anywhere. It's not the kind of car is it where you just drive it from A to B. I'll find any excuse to drive it via X,Y & Z on the way. So if your in the New Forest and see the same car go past you 5 times I'm not lost I'm just our having fun 

I was hoping to get to at least the Poole meet and maybe Donnington but it now looks like I'm away but I'm sure I'll catch up with you all someother time


----------



## Hants_TT (Jun 14, 2007)

hmm,

The sig pic didn't work. I put the url into the signature section on my profile and I also tried it with the wrapper around it.

Any suggestions what I'm doing wrong ? 

Cheers


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Hi and welcome. Well done for joining the TTOC it's well worth it. Post on the Mk 1 forum and you will get a whole heap of welcomes, remember to post pic's and make a list of mod's  , don't say you wont as I did 1 year ago  . Have fun.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Have a look here http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=23162


----------



## Hants_TT (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks and I'll get the piccy's on. I think its fairly standard at the moment but thats not to say it will stay that way


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The sig pic is available for use, you just need to replace url with img in your profile and it should work.

Nick


----------



## Hants_TT (Jun 14, 2007)

Cheers got it sorted now. I can see my membership image appearing now so onwards to the photo editor

Rob


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome,
Good to see you are in the TTOC, we've a meet coming up on the 20th June. Check out the Events section:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=89470
Look forward to seeing your car in the metal!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

welcome to the club


----------



## Hants_TT (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome all 

I'll see if I can make it on Wednesday. I'm up in town that day so just depends when i get back


----------

